# Corroded battery compartment



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I was given a vintage boombox that can either be plugged in or run from batteries. I am hoping the cassette player works, but the pinch roller is hard so...  Anyways, when I took the cover off the battery compartment, I saw battery acid on the terminals and some weird buildup thats almost behind and above a terminal, plus what looks to be rust. Any way to clean this up?


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I got the tape player to work, now I just need help with the battery compartment.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Best way, I've found, is to wash it off with household cleaner formulated for removing limescale deposits on faucets, showerheads etc.

Must be very well cleaned afterwards!

The terminals need brightening up with very fine wet and dry paper or similar.

I have just cleaned an expensive ally torch (a big one) in precisely the same way.

I forgot to remove/change the batteries after Winter!


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Someone told me an eraser would work? Is this true?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Doubtful.

What you have is chemical corrosion. I presume Alkaline Batteries, where one of the chemicals used in the cells has leached out of the case and corroded the compartment.

Therefore you must neutralise the chemical deposits and thoroughly clean the verdigris, as well as cleaning the battery contacts/connections to avoid what is called "High Contact Point Resistance", or if you like, simply, a poor connection.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Im not even sure if its alkaline. I could take a picture of it if it would help, because I don't want to cause more damage. It works fine when plugged into the wall, after all


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Is it possible to clean this out?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

This might work....Cheap too!






Google 'Remove Battery Corrosion From Electronics' for possible other remedies.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

I have merged this new thread with the earlier.

Same question already answered.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you Paquadez, I forgot about the other thread I made. Now, is that rust or acid in there?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

It is what is commonly described as "Verdigris": in the case of Alkaline battery cells, this is normally caused by leakage of the battery paste as it corrodes the very thin outer case and leaches out.

Here is some helpful info:

http://cleaning.lovetoknow.com/How_to_Clean_Leaking_AA_Batteries

As I did state previously, the damage caused to the battery connectors which are copper is caused by the alkaline salts in the batteries: and the best way to counter any alkaline salt is by using mild acid: and this counters the over-alkalinity and renders the Ph neutral.

However and that said, in order to again establish a good contact between the battery terminals and the contact, some vigorous rubbing with a mild abrasive (such as wet and dry paper) is essential.

If damage has progressed too far, then it becomes necessary to solder in new battery contacts.

These are normally easily obtainable in such as RadioShack, Tandy etc.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Normal printing paper or some special type of paper?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

"Wet and Dry" is an abrasive paper made from (usually) Aluminum Oxide grit and used for preparing surfaces preparatory to painting. You need about 1200 grit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandpaper


----------



## Johnny2K (Aug 28, 2013)

> As I did state previously, the damage caused to the battery connectors which are copper


I've never seen any contacts, on either a battery or the device which were copper. Nickel or zinc plating over steel seems to be the standard.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Johnny, remember this radio is pretty old.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Johnny2K said:


> I've never seen any contacts, on either a battery or the device which were copper. Nickel or zinc plating over steel seems to be the standard.


http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/br...ParametricAttributeId=&prevNValues=422+200211


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

So, I need to find something that will stop the acid from doing more damage. I can't just clean it off. Right?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

computersarecool said:


> So, I need to find something that will stop the *acid* from doing more damage. I can't just clean it off. Right?


It is not "Acid": it is Akaline. As I stated earlier.

So to counter the Alkaline corrosion, you must use mild ACID to correct the Ph imbalance.

I suggest household Vinegar: which is primarily Acetic ACID.

All OK now?


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Would I use something like a toothbrush to do the job? And if I just clean it without stopping the reaction, it will still do more damage. Correct? Sorry im asking so many questions, I am new at this and I don't want to cause more damage than needed.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Toothbrush; cotton buds; whatever.

After leaving the acid for a few minutes, neutralize with clean water and then dry off.

Domestic hairdryer is good for this.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay. (I am starting to think the person who told be to use an eraser to clean it was a bit crazy)


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

computersarecool said:


> Okay. (I am starting to think the person who told be to use an eraser to clean it was a bit crazy)


I would suggest certifiable.....................


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

What about the larger white clumps around the terminals? What about the rust? Will the clumps just go away when I add vinegar?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

computersarecool said:


> What about the larger white clumps around the terminals? What about the rust? Will the clumps just go away when I add vinegar?


Try recommendations and report back first before posing further questions!


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Will do, once school settles down a bit.


----------

